# Anyone else using Ammonium sulfate??



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

Was wondering how many people have used / are using ammonium sulfate on their lawns???
I discovered it this last late spring, and it has turned my lawns into one of the best in the neighborhood this summer!  
It seems odd, that I don't see or hear much about it..?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I use it in conjunction with herbicides, but I don't use it as a fertilizer or for aesthetic purposes.
You may want to check out this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

social port said:


> I use it in conjunction with herbicides, but I don't use it as a fertilizer or for aesthetic purposes.
> You may want to check out this thread. :thumbup:


Thanx for that info there, I appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I use it in spring and fall. Great fert!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use it too. Great for higher pH soils.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

You don't hear much about it because it's kind of a pain to use as your main fertilizer. It's 100% quick release so the effect is gone within a few weeks to a month. Most other fertilizers last at least 6-8 weeks since they have some slow release properties.

That being said, I do use it as my main fertilizer since I have high pH soil and a small yard and I don't mind fertilizing more often. I spoonfeed the lawn with it every 2 weeks or so. Once I start the Fall Nitrogen blitz I'll be using it weekly.

It's also really cheap if you can source it locally. Urea is even cheaper since it is over 2x the nitrogen per lb.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I used it two years ago with amazing results and will be using it again this fall.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I used it this spring for some early season nitrogen and it works great. I'll be using it this fall as well.


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I use it in spring and fall. Great fert!


 :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

g-man said:


> I use it too. Great for higher pH soils.


Ya, I haven't even tested my soil here yet..... I guess if I was having a helluva time getting the lawn to look decent, I'd definitely be more inclined to do so.. But I know I SHOULD, regardless..  
Thanx for the post here!


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

ryeguy said:


> You don't hear much about it because it's kind of a pain to use as your main fertilizer. It's 100% quick release so the effect is gone within a few weeks to a month. Most other fertilizers last at least 6-8 weeks since they have some slow release properties.
> 
> That being said, I do use it as my main fertilizer since I have high pH soil and a small yard and I don't mind fertilizing more often. I spoonfeed the lawn with it every 2 weeks or so. Once I start the Fall Nitrogen blitz I'll be using it weekly.
> 
> It's also really cheap if you can source it locally. Urea is even cheaper since it is over 2x the nitrogen per lb.


Hey there,
YES that's exactly what I have been noticing is that it does not last too long.. But I also have pretty small yards, so it's not a big deal at all for me to put some of this down every 3 weeks or so in the spring to fall. It also seems pretty user friendly, as far as not burning your yard if put on in sensible amounts & water it in real good at application.
I have read a bit about Urea recently as well, I may give it a try also in the future..
You mentioned the "fall nitrogen blitz", what can you tell me about that??
Thanx for your input, I appreciate it!


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I used it this spring for some early season nitrogen and it works great. I'll be using it this fall as well.


Ya, glad to hear it! Your yard / grass pic there looks like you are doing something RIGHT!


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

Butter said:


> I used it two years ago with amazing results and will be using it again this fall.


Hey, Ya it seems to work really well for me too! I looked at a few of your yard pics, looks GOOD! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Trextoddrund said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't hear much about it because it's kind of a pain to use as your main fertilizer. It's 100% quick release so the effect is gone within a few weeks to a month. Most other fertilizers last at least 6-8 weeks since they have some slow release properties.
> ...


The Fall Nitrogen Blitz is a program of sorts for cool season lawns. Most of the nitrogen we give our lawns should be in the fall season. You can read about it here.


----------



## Trextoddrund (Jul 26, 2019)

ryeguy said:


> Trextoddrund said:
> 
> 
> > ryeguy said:
> ...


PERFIECT! Thanx a ton for the 'Fall nitrogen Blitz' info / link! I really was not aware of that..  
Thanx!


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Does AS really only last in the soil for about 4 weeks?


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Ohio Lawn said:


> Does AS really only last in the soil for about 4 weeks?


yes it gets used quite quickly, which is why its great for spoon feeding.

it also acidifies as it breaks down and over time reduces the PH of the soil.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Does anyone use AS as their spring application? Or do most use a slow release to carry them through summer?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Does everyone put it out as a granular fert or do you guys dissolve it and spray it? I dissolve it and spray it with my PGR and iron but haven't done a singular AS application.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> Does everyone put it out as a granular fert or do you guys dissolve it and spray it? I dissolve it and spray it with my PGR and iron but haven't done a singular AS application.


I did both.

I noticed a better pop with a 0.2lb/1000 foliar app than I did with a 0.5lb/1000 granular app.


----------



## halby (Jun 8, 2020)

I just started using AS this month. My soil test came back with a slightly high pH, 7.6. Research says AS brings down PH. So far I love it. It's CHEAP also, I paid 18 bucks for a 50 lb bag from my local elevator. At the full rate that gives me 2 full apps on my 5k sq ft front yard, or a full season of spoon feeding bi-monthly.


----------

